# Orchids



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a problem. I have nine Orchids and like chickens it wouldn't hurt my feelings to have one or two more. 

This morning I went in to turn their light on and realized that I have flower stalks showing up everywhere. Of the nine, six are showing flower stalks. A couple have two flower stalks. Even my rescue from last year says it's going to join the party. 

In a couple of weeks I'll have pics to post of how lovely these plants are. 

Considering I almost lost them through neglect due to life interfering it goes to show how tough they are if caught in time.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess I’d better look into growing some. My African violets are the same way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, you have that window. The violets like it so an orchid would probably get along with that light too. Although the orchids enjoy high humidity so that might be a challenge. 

Instead of using gravel in trays for mine I did something different. I've got two boot trays, got a light diffuser, cut it to size, set it in the boot trays and filled the trays with water. The plants are out of the water on a solid surface but have the humidity they want.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I’m going to find one two when they come available and give it a try.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Phals are the easiest to grow and readily available just about anywhere. They will need at least 25 inches of head space to allow for the flower stalk as they mature. 

I'd tell you'd love the oddity of the Vandas but they're a pain in the tuckus to deal with on a day to day basis.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They wouldn’t get the attention they would need then, I forget my AV most of the time. Good thing that they are so forgiving!


----------

